# Schwinn Stingray



## CAT341 (Mar 11, 2021)

Schwinn Stingray BFK 20" with a few extras rear shocks, speedometer. $295 + shipping PayPal (gift) USPS Money Order. 
Email direct for quicker response thecat341@yahoo.com


----------



## vastingray (Mar 11, 2021)

I remember they were $39.95 in Walmart couldn’t give them  away they were rusted in the box lol


----------

